# Stupid question?



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

This might be a really stupid question but hey.....

Does anyone know of any clinics abroad that pay for sperm samples? 

We have been abroad 3 times for egg donation now and each time my DP gets told how excellent his sperm is 
We are now looking at going back abroad and wondered..... dont actually know how to put this......if we could sell some of his sperm to help us pay for treatment.
Hope this does not sound terrible!!!! 

Dani x


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

Dani,

This thread is likely to be moved to a more general thread but to answer your question the only place that pays for sperm is the US.

Elsewhere you'd be lucky to see 100 Euros for a sample.


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

We would be happy with 100 euros! 

Dani x


----------

